# Correct Forum for how to clean old track?



## patton45 (Aug 25, 2007)

found my Scaletrix set and some of the tracks have corrosion. Sometimes the cars will go around just fine, and other times they just move a few feet then stop.
Car brushes are fine. have read about WD40 on the track to clean them?
thought about trying 2000 grit paper on the corrosion before I spend money on new track sections.

Is there a way to troubleshoot problems with smooth running of the cars?

thx - Craig


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Craig,

Before you ruin the rails with anything gritty, please invest $2 for a fingernail buffing block available at any Walmart. It removes tarnish and corrosion with very little abrasion. Your rails will be very smooth and shiny. So shiny, you will need sunglasses to look at them.

http://grocery.walmart.com/usd-esto...r.jsp?skuId=1012806&referrer=cookiesDetecting

Forget the WD40. It leaves an oily residue that attracts dust and debris.

After buffing, condition the rails with Aero-Car's Slot Rail & Braid Cleaner & Conditioner. It cleans, protects and leaves a non-slippery conductive coating. Aero-Car products are available at Slot Car Express. You can PM me for their website.


----------



## sracer56 (Mar 6, 2009)

A good process is to first vacuum the track. Next is to clean the rails with something that isn't abrasive. The nail buffing stick ought to work just fine. Then vacuum the track again. Final step is to apply isopropol alcohol (available in drug stores like CVS / Walgreens cheap) to a lint free cloth or paper towel and wipe the track and let dry. It doesn't leave a residue. Lastly rub the rear tires over the sticky side of masking tape to clean the tires.

You're ready to race.

And lastly, keep the track covered when not in use.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I use a wire wheel on my dremel for bad spots works great and NEVER had a problem! I also use it to clean the intertrack joiners

Then I condition the track
yes WD40 will condition the track

then I clean the track with windex

then I use rail zip or deoxit or any anti oxidizing protector on the rails

you should be good for a long time


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Any time you scarify, scrape, scratch and gouge metal with sand paper and wire wheels, you are setting it up for exposure to the elements that cause corrosion, oxidation, rust, tarnish, etc. You also create crevasses in the metal surface that collect moisture, oil, dust, dirt, and debris. Another thing to consider is that the very thin protective plating applied at the factory on the rail surface is stripped off exposing the bare base metal. For these reasons, I choose not to clean track or metal surfaces with harsh abrasives. I find micro-polishing with a fingernail buffing block to be a better solution to metals cleanup. Yes, even when you polish metal, you are still removing some of the surface but in a less harmful way by creating only microscopic grooves in the surface. The smaller the grooves, the less likely to collect any undesirable substances.

Chemical cleaners such as Windex clean the track well. 409 is also popular as it degreases the surface. Rail Zip, Deoxit and Inox, or any anti oxidizing protectors work well also but are non-conductive. Again, WD-40 protects but leaves an oily film. However…..

None of the above methods condition and protect the rails with a CONDUCTIVE coating. Only Aero-Car’s Slot Rail & Braid Cleaner/ Conditioner does that.

In summary, new track should not be cleaned with anything abrasive. Why ruin what the factory gave you? Used track can be cleaned and conditioned as I mentioned above. Be good to your track and it will last you a long time.

All Aero-Car Products are available at Slot Car Express.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

The protective coating doesn't last very long Khim.
Any time you pass electricity through something,and use an absrasive style sliding contact (the shoe) for electrical pick-up, the coating is wiped out pretty fast:thumbsup:.
Look your rails over very close,and if they've got any use to speak of,you'll notice tiny little pits in their surface,that's from the shoe and the electricity passing between it and the rail.

Good tips though guys:thumbsup:.

If you got a auto supply store that caters to the automotive body shop end of things,they'll have 1500 or higher Wet/Dry sandpaper that you can use to clean the rails,then hit them with Khim's buffing block,and use his conditioning tips.

Mike i usually don't disagree ,LMAO,but i've never liked WD40 much:wave:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

The wd40 is only done 1 to 3 times a year.
I let it sit overnight then clean with windex.

for example before I put the track together I blacked maxed the rails in.
after words a white film appeared on the track and the cleaner I had did not remove it. The wd40 did.

I have used a wire wheel for years with no problems at all.
but not big on sanding with a polisher or sand paper, the eraser works great for removing light oxidation


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Fully agree on too much abrasive. The only reason I'm adding to the tips is I have a scale mile Tyco track (82 ft) that has 20+ years of racing on it and all I've ever used is a Bright Boy eraser and either rubbing alcohol or Windex to follow up. The rails are still @ a nice .013-.014" height and the plastic isn't brittle. Too much abrasion over the years will wear them down prematurely.










Another tip for dusting large layouts; get yourself one of these swivel sanding pads on a broom handle. Clamp an old sock or rag on it and you can reach all areas of the track easily while pivoting around corners.


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

I respect everyone's methods and choices for cleaning and conditioning as they have served to meet their user's own expectations. Not to ruffle anyone's feathers, I'm simply trying to share some new technology that convinced me to change from everyone's existing ideas.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I actually had problems when I cleaned my track in this order:

1. Clean rails with very fine sandpaper
2. Follow-up with either alcohol or Formula 409

What resulted would be a track that did not run correctly for quite a while. Then someone mentioned (in another thread but I don't remember where) that the alcohol/409 could be taking the dirt/oil that is on the track surface and putting a fine layer on top of the rails. I have since reversed the order of cleaning to:

1. Wipe track down with either alcohol or Formula 409
2. Clean rails with very fine sandpaper
3. Wipe down with a dry cloth

The results have been much better.

Joe


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Omg!!!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> 1. Wipe track down with either alcohol or Formula 409
> 2. Clean rails with very fine sandpaper
> 3. Wipe down with a dry cloth



I would suggest getting rid of the sand paper

an eraser works good, and i forgot, cause my track is now gone

the magic sponge works as well to clean the rails

then apply an antioxidant to the rails.


----------

